# Tyton all tubed up



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Tyton Tubed up for BBs, cuffed at tabs and a Roo Pouch !























Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tapatalk


----------



## RealLucky (Dec 28, 2015)

Looks great. Love the tabs.


----------

